# G0602 Belt Adjuster



## Fabrickator (Oct 5, 2015)

A while back I made a belt reducer system for my G0602 and thought to myself that I need to make a safer way to tighten the belt idler/tensioner.  For years now,  I’ve been diligent about shutting down the machine safety stop to prevent an accidental start-up while I was under the belt cover.  I know, simply unplug the machine...but my plug is in a very inconvenient location back deep inside of the supporting cabinet. I could shut off the breaker, but that takes out half the garage.

So I looked at it again this weekend and before my luck ran out, I decided to make a new idler bracket that incorporates a hole for a Tommy Bar to adjust it from the top of the machine with my hands outside of harm’s way. I used some remnant material I had left over from another project so the cost was Zero.  I cut it freehand on my band saw and instead of getting into a big milling project, just cleaned it up on my belt sander and it turned out great.  The whole thing probably only took me an hour or so, and it was one of those ”I should have done this a long time ago” moments.

Rick


----------

